# Sheepshead shooting gallery video 12/15



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

After work on Thursday, Glen, Brian(odb1877) and I set out to find some sheepshead, our plans were to dive the jetties/seawall but the current was swift and water was dirty so Glen decided the rollers in the gulf didn't look too bad so we headed out a ways. Thanks to: Brian for being the boat man.
http://vimeo.com/33838967


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn that looks fun as hell. Great video, looks like a blast! whats all the gear to do something like that cost roughly? If you dont mind me asking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool video


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

Man that was a cool video to bad i was on the boat.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice video and great job gettin out and gettin' them!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice video! That was a shooting gallery. Did you use a GoPro? I'm thinking about buying one of those.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> whats all the gear to do something like that cost roughly?


Really you don't need any gear and you can rent it all. I've got a buddy's that have the patience to wait and they got used gear for $600 with a gun and tank. 
We(wife & I) got our gear new and purchased it before we even finished the class. Now we've got 6 tanks, guns, pole spear, flags, clips, bags for this and that, ect....I don't know what we've spent and are not done yet. It is awesome down there, I'd look into diving, it's about $200 for the class and you'll know if you like it. 
Swing by DivePros or MBT and check it out, MARKHSALTZ on here was our instructor if you have more questions about getting certified and can't make it by the shop.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wilbur said:


> Nice video! That was a shooting gallery. Did you use a GoPro? I'm thinking about buying one of those.


That is with a GoPro, you need to pick one up if you do things outdoors. I've had mine on my head, dive helmet, motorcycle helmet, snowboard, gun and it has always done great.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats great! Thanks for posting. Pretty sure I recognize that barge. Used to dive it all the time when I dove alone. Used to be a pretty good sized Jewfish there. Keep em comming!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i have got to try this, awsome viedo!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Picture1


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Picture2


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice Shootin' Jeremy.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Haulin' Ash said:


> Nice Shootin' Jeremy.


Thanks man! I'm ready to look for another AJ.....:shifty:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> That is with a GoPro, you need to pick one up if you do things outdoors. I've had mine on my head, dive helmet, motorcycle helmet, snowboard, gun and it has always done great.


Great video bud. Like the shot into the hole in the rock...thought you'd found a moster in there, but still a nice fish. You must have the flat lense adapter mounted on your GoPro camera, eh?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> You must have the flat lense adapter mounted on your GoPro camera, eh?


Yes sir.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a 5 Mil wetsuit...with these water temps, is that thick enough you think? Have been wanting to get into spear fishing, but need a hydro and a octopus tune-up...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a 3mil no hood and was a cold 63 degrees, not too cold, but unmistakably cold.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

devndeb said:


> I have a 5 Mil wetsuit...with these water temps, is that thick enough you think? Have been wanting to get into spear fishing, but need a hydro and a octopus tune-up...


I have been diving a 5 Mil wetsuit in the gulf the past couple of weeks and been fine. The bay/sound might be a different story though.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I was in the bay for 3 hours Wednesday in a 5 mil and I was fine. Surface temp was 61. Just a little cooler at 30 ft but not much.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet video! You mentioned the jetties/seawall. Would it be worth my while to try freediving those areas? I've caught some sheeps there recently, but would love to shoot some! Thanks


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Sweet video! You mentioned the jetties/seawall. Would it be worth my while to try freediving those areas? I've caught some sheeps there recently, but would love to shoot some! Thanks


I guess there's supposed to be sheepshead on the seawall around this time of year, we dove it this summer and didn't see anything worth shooting.


----------



## LastMango (Sep 4, 2011)

Coolblue,
tell me about the dive helmet you use to mount your gopro. I know someone cross country who just got a gopro and is planning on taking it on his trip to the caribbean. I need to tell him a website, brand name, etc where he can order one.
thanks


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine is like just like this one,
http://www.petzl.com/us/outdoor/verticality/helmets/mountaineering-and-climbing-helmets/ecrin-roc

I got mine used off of ebay.


I loctated the mounting position with one of the sticky pads that come with it and then fastened it in place with 4 countersunk ss screws, washers and nyloc nuts from TSC. I didn't want it on the front of the helmet nor on top, I went about as far fwd as I could and still get the back door open with ease. 

Note: A snorkel doesn't work with a helmet since the mask stap is so far under the lip of the helmet. 

you can use just about any helmet with a adjustable chin strap and very very very little foam padding.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are some pictures. 
I got the idea from others here on the forum so look around and see what you can dig up.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

In that last picture I (inside view) I cut and sanded the screws pretty flush with the nuts and put a little paint on them for corrosion prevention.


----------



## LastMango (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you sir. It looks professional!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

LastMango said:


> Thank you sir. It looks professional!


Thanks!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

haha i like the ones he was pulling from inside the wreck, great job:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice video I'm looking forward to getting out there this spring. My boat is down right now pending a lawsuit. I need to just breakdown and buy a 5 mil so I can go in the winter.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

A 5mil w/a hood is just fine for right now.


----------

